# Trial und Handgelenke, Federgabel?



## dominikH88 (23. August 2018)

Hallo,

Ich weiß ich werde hier gleich gesteinigt wegen meinem Anliegen aber trotzdem:
Also ich hatte die letzten 2 Jahre schwere Probleme mit den Handgelenken und musste deshalb das Trialbiken an den Nagel hängen. Nach einer OP im September letzten Jahres bin ich nun wieder schmerzfrei und kann auch wieder Bikepark und co fahren. Jedoch habe ich noch bedenken beim Trial biken wegen den starken ungefederten Schlägen die man ja dauernd abbekommt. Habe eine neue Führung für die ECU Sehne eingebaut bekommen und mache mir Sorgen dass ich dann wieder Probleme bekomme. Der Chirurg sagte alles ist nun stabil und es war genug "Material" vorhanden um eine robuste Führung zu bauen. Inwieweit die Schläge beim Trialbiken ein problem sein könnten ist natürlich schwer zu sagen.
Nun habe ich mir überlegt ob ich es einmal mit einer Federgabel mit ordentlich Druck und wenig Federweg probieren soll? Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Mein bike hat 24 Zoll, könnte also schwierig werden mit der Auswahl... (Siehe Bild) 
Wäre halt schön wenn ich wieder ein bisschen herumhüpfen könnte.




LG
Domi


----------



## 911wood (23. August 2018)

Hi Domi,
ich hab mir mal ne Suntour Duro DJ auf Luft umbauen lassen und auf 50mm runter getravelt. Ist ne 26“ Gabel - hat aber gut mit 24“ funktioniert. War mir am Anfang lieber, weil vom Gefühl vertrauter. Tom Öhler fährt oder fuhr auch immer mal wieder mit Federgabel und 24“.
VGs Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominikH88 (23. August 2018)

Hi Tom,
Vielen Dank für die Info! wie hat sich dass bei dir auf das Fahren ausgewirkt?
Die Suntour Duro DJ gibt es ja anscheinend nicht mehr aber ich gehe einmal davon aus dass ich alle dirt jump Gabeln mit niedriger Einbauhöhe verwenden kann.
LG
Domi


----------



## 911wood (24. August 2018)

Hi Domi,
vom Fahren her fühlt sich alles etwas komfortabler an bzw mehr wie ein MTB, was mir entgegen kam. Den etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel hab ich nicht als negativ empfunden. 26“ Dirtgabeln sollten gehen- musst halt schauen, dass du sie traveln kannst.
VGs Tom


----------



## ecols (24. August 2018)

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/1...-thomas-oehler-morgen-mit-mtb-wette-am-start/

Hier noch ein Detailfoto.


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. August 2018)

Naja... eine Pike DJ auf 80mm getravelt fällt ja kaum auf, wenn man den Spacerturm beim obrigen Rad verkleinert. Ich möchte mit einer Federgabel aber nicht fahren wollen. Ich fahre die Pike DJ am Dirtjump und habe da ordentlich Druck drauf und max. Token drin. Trotzdem ist das Ding für Trial einfach wie Butter.

Ich glaube, auch wenn das schlimm klingt, ich würde den (Trial)Sport an den Nagel hängen. Da wäre mir mein Handgelenk wichtiger. Im Endeffekt musste ich ob der wenigen Spots hier in der neuen Heimat auch mit dem Trialen aufhören auch wenn es für mich echt sehr schön war. Man gewöhnt sich auch daran und findet anderen Ausgleich.


----------



## Lord_Farquaad (25. August 2018)

Beim MTB finde ich den zusätzlichen flex von Carbonlenkern total angenehm. Vielleicht ist das ja was


----------



## dominikH88 (27. August 2018)

Danke erst mal für die ganzen Antworten, werde mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und mal probieren!


----------



## jjtr (31. August 2018)

Weicher Fahrstil & passende Lenkerkröpfung wirken erheblich.


----------



## Paul2599 (9. September 2018)

Wie wäre es mit Enduro-Trial ? Ist gerade schwer in mode


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. September 2018)

Paul2599 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Enduro-Trial ? Ist gerade schwer in mode


Geht eigentlich ganz gut aber so viel auf dem HR kann man da nicht machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

